# Predator Hunting Newbie



## lundinbridge (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to the whole predator hunting scene and I have a few questions. First off I'm in south Mississippi and we have a property that we use for deer hunting and we have been getting consistent trail cam pictures of coyotes and bobcats next to one of our stands. The property is mostly wooded besides small food plots and roads but there is a 30-yard wide power line that cuts through the property. Since bobcats are going to be out of season soon I won't be able to hunt them for a while but I would still like to shoot some coyotes in the offseason. Does anyone have any tips on how I should be hunting either of these? Like what should I look for in a setup? Or whether I should focus on hunting at night or during the day? I've tried calling a little at night with no luck and I've only seen two coyotes randomly while deer hunting. I have a verminator tweety and a flextone mimic (the small one). Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, browse throughout the Forums --- All of your ques. will be answered, if stuck - ask away.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site, night hunting is usually easier to call them in.


----------



## lundinbridge (Feb 6, 2013)

What calls usually work? Distress or howls and other coyote sounds?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum lundinbridge !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: are you falling down? JK

Every spot is different. If you have multiple pics you have an idea of their schedule. Start from there and go kill some.


----------

